# My Pioneer dvd-rw dvr kd08 ata device?



## Adrien000 (Apr 12, 2009)

It doenst want to burn and i dont know what happen it was working fine? Please help cuz i really need to burn cds?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have any errors in thew Device Manager?

Have you unistalled the driver and reinstalled it?
To uninstall the driver
Go to the Device Manager
Open the DVD/CD-Rom
Right clicg on the drive>Uninstall
Reboot the computer
Your OS should reinstall the driver.

If that fails try to delete the upper/lower filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------

